
Show HN: A Face-Detection Library in 200 Lines of JavaScript - aayushjain
https://tkv.io/posts/picojs-intro
======
xem
Here's a similar app but golfed in 280b:
[https://twitter.com/MaximeEuziere/status/987222337081704448](https://twitter.com/MaximeEuziere/status/987222337081704448)

------
acutesoftware
Nice work, though I can't test the live demo as I don't have a webcam on my
desktop.

You could add some sample results on the github repo (or some tests) with
photos of different quality and complexity showing before and face recognised.

~~~
helb
Here's a quick-n-dirty demo with image loaded from a file:
[https://codepen.io/helb/full/LmVjjG/](https://codepen.io/helb/full/LmVjjG/)

Code is mostly taken from the project's github, i just added file selection
and image resizing to fit canvas.

------
sebazzz
I wonder how this works of people with darker skin tones. Often the contrast
between face and environment is smaller, or at least significantly different.
This has caused problems in face detection before.

~~~
C14L
Why not try it out and report back? There is a live demo on the project page.

~~~
aayushjain
To add on to that, the demo is completely Client-side. You can turn off your
net if you have any privacy issues.

